# Mstew - AWOL ?



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone who knows Mark Mstew know what's happening with him ? He seems to have gone AWOL ?

He's not been on the forum for almost 2 weeks and the last text I have from him was about 10 days ago. We've been arranging for months to meet up today (Saturday 24th Oct) and I've not heard a peep ??

Please pm me any info if it needs to be private ;-)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> Anyone who knows Mark Mstew know what's happening with him ? He seems to have gone AWOL ?
> 
> He's not been on the forum for almost 2 weeks and the last text I have from him was about 10 days ago. We've been arranging for months to meet up today (Saturday 24th Oct) and I've not heard a peep ??
> 
> Please pm me any info if it needs to be private ;-)


 He disappears after you arrange a meet? 
_Just saying. _ :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Wasn't me !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I've been holding off for a few weeks - thinking maybe he's been on holiday, or away with work, or perhaps even sick.
But it's now been 2 weeks since he never showed up and 3 weeks since he last contacted me. I had a few other contacts for him so I tried those and waited 2 weeks - nothing. Nobody said he was sick or on holiday or whatever, so it looks - weirdly - like he's deliberately ignoring me ??
Now its at this stage that I simply have no other option but to mention why I'm being persistent : he has several items of my personal property which he borrowed months ago. Now rather than share all the details, I just want to say that one of the items is a valuable electronic device which I've been advertising for sale for the last few months. The item has finally sold and now I need to get it back !
I can't help but feel as though he's waiting for this post, weird I know, but honestly I can't get my head around his behaviour at all ! I'm sure he's a good bloke, and maybe he has an issue with ME - but I've no idea what it is ???

So what should I do ? I'd really prefer not to have this aired publicly - but I'm at a loss for what to do ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't know the guy but it sounds like he's nicked your stuff, also don't know how well you know each other but I guess if you can't contact him and get an answer then police would be the next step


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Could be something completely reasonable though so don't want to label someone I don't know as a thief but it's a possibility


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As tricky as I find Stephen at times this is a pretty poor way to act imho although there may be a very good excuse so tread carefully

I've never heard or seen any bad things about Mark so hopefully this will be sorted out.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's the thing, Mark is a top bloke and I can only think that somehow I've pi$$ed him off (which as Jamman will vouch for - I'm more than easily capable of !)
At first I thought something bad had happened, then that he's away, and now I'm thinking it's my fault and it's just a wind-up ! I don't think for one minute it's theft, but I do need to get my stuff back. 
Just wish he'd put this right, but it's weird how his forum activity and other social media has also stopped since the same date.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Does sound a bit odd


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

He's just got in touch


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

mullum said:


> He's just got in touch


Isnt it funny how a thread can change things........


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > He's just got in touch
> ...


To be fair to him, the thread may not be the reason why-could legit be a coincidence or he may have had a nudge...


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope it was a good outcome in the end.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Update time?


----------

